# whats the deal with nirvanas prices?



## maineharvest (May 28, 2007)

So I went on dr crhonic and went to the nirvana link and almost all of the seeds were like fifteen dollars.  Then I went to nirvanas real webpage and they are selling the same seeds for thirty five dollars.  How can the same company be selling the same seeds for different prices on two different websites?  Does anybody know whats going on here?


----------



## HerbiJesus (May 28, 2007)

i think dr chronics prices are marked in pounds and nirvana in dollars


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 28, 2007)

Doc is a vendor. He buys seeds wholesale and at a cheap price so he's able to sell the beans cheaper.


----------



## BSki8950 (May 28, 2007)

yea you had it on pounds not american dollars ... I Know for a fact that on the Dr.chronic site nirvanas seeds are all around 30 dollars american


----------



## maineharvest (May 28, 2007)

yep im an idiot.  thanks


----------



## cjf2612 (May 28, 2007)

Yes you are


----------

